# ATO: Tax time is prime time for tax avoidance schemes



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s Small Business Newsroom:









Tax time is prime time for tax avoidance schemes


Beware of tax avoidance scheme promoters pitching their services at tax time.




www.ato.gov.au






*Tax time is prime time for tax avoidance schemes*










*13 September 2021*

Around tax time there's an increase in the promotion of tax avoidance schemes by people pitching services for their own financial gain.

While tax planning is allowed within the confines of the law, a tax avoidance scheme involves the deliberate exploitation of our tax and superannuation systems.

Look out for red flags associated with tax avoidance schemes, including:

large tax deductions or refunds offered for small outlays
schemes that focus on tax advantages, rather than the goal of making a profit
schemes that promote opinions from legal or financial advisers with advice not tailored to your circumstances
advice not in writing
schemes that seem to be designed to inappropriately exploit new government initiatives or incentives
schemes where the promoter offering the investment is the same person who set it up and is running it.
If you think you've been approached by a promoter of a tax avoidance scheme, or are inadvertently involved in one, contact us right away through the tip-off link below.

*Next steps:*

Making a tip-off
*Find out about:*

Tax planning


----------

